# Sucrose octanoate



## limulus (Feb 10, 2004)

Have any of you tried this? It sounds labor intensive, but that is ok with me. It seems to be a method that would be a pain in lang' hives, but quite simple in a top bar hive. I have built 2 tbhs for this spring, both with screened bottoms and removable bottom boards that can be used as sticky boards for monitoring. One is all in cedar, the other in pine. My top bars are 16" usable length, and the hive has a 10" useable depth. I am putting Russian bees into both and hope to be able to manage by "fogging" the hives with powdered sugar occaissionaly to check mite levels. I have also started constrution of an observation top bar hive, built completely of plexiglass, like an aquarium. I am going to mount this on a wall of my shed. I hope to have a lot of fun with this one.


----------

